# Bin Flash on Flat Ceiling



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I was changing a ceiling that had been painted with an Antique White eggshell over to a flat white, using a Pittsburgh ceiling paint supplied by the homeowner. After one coat he notices some specks of fly crap that are bleeding through. I know maybe I should have washed, but I just sanded as I normally do when using BM products without problems. Anyway, hoping to get this done for the weekend I used some Bin that was on hand to cover the fly crap, and after the second coat of Pittsburgh it's flashing terribly. Is a third coat of the ceiling white gong to take care of this, and if not any suggestions on how to remedy this?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

That happens to me before, try one coat of latex primer sealer first and then 2 coats of your finish paint, should work out just fine. I am not really familiar with the products you guys use in the estates but you should be able to find something similar to that.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

My guess is that the BIN has sealed off not only the stain from the surface, but also sealed off the absorption of the resin from your eggshell. The flat's sucking in more resin than the BIN. So now there is enough difference in resin build over the BIN to show a smooth spot.

Personally, if it was just a few spots, I would just sand em to break down the BIN. If it's a lot of area.........I'd have to think about it.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

kerk said:


> My guess is that the BIN has sealed off not only the stain from the surface, but also sealed off the absorption of the resin from your eggshell. The flat's sucking in more resin than the BIN. So now there is enough difference in resin build over the BIN to show a smooth spot.
> 
> Personally, if it was just a few spots, I would just sand em to break down the BIN. If it's a lot of area.........I'd have to think about it.


 
Not much to think about, you would need to prime and re paint the whole ceiling.


----------



## UnDeRtOw00 (Feb 20, 2009)

One contractor that I do work for has a pittsburg fetish. After having endless issues with their cieling paint I decided I could not guarentee them anymore if they insisted i use this paint. Although priming the whole thing and repainting should take care of it im not 100% convinced. I would prime and use anything but the pittsburg to finish it off. Just to be safe...


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

That's funny Rogue, because the last time a spot-primed with bin I got the exact opposite, since it did the enamel holdout thing and looked shinier where i had used it - this was a spackled ceiling btw.

Edit: Sorry, when painters refer to flashing I think of the spot being flatter, not glossier, my mistake.


----------



## Petero (Mar 20, 2010)

*BIN Problem*



TheRogueBristle said:


> I was changing a ceiling that had been painted with an Antique White eggshell over to a flat white, using a Pittsburgh ceiling paint supplied by the homeowner. After one coat he notices some specks of fly crap that are bleeding through. I know maybe I should have washed, but I just sanded as I normally do when using BM products without problems. Anyway, hoping to get this done for the weekend I used some Bin that was on hand to cover the fly crap, and after the second coat of Pittsburgh it's flashing terribly. Is a third coat of the ceiling white gong to take care of this, and if not any suggestions on how to remedy this?
> 
> Thanks for the help.


 
Hi. 

You've got a texture (light reflection) problem. Yes another coat will (should) take care of it. In the future, consider, especially on non-textured ceilings, plan on 2 finish coats. Don't even bother try for 1. But, make sure of your cuts are hit twice on the first go-round. The BIN...do what you need to do...then roll the spot with finish coat & feather it out to nothing all around. Wait for the flash...then put on a finish coat...wait for the flash again (put a couple of fans on it if you haven't all bleeping day)... then roll again but only with a MOIST roller. roll the ceiling again, but only use half or less of the paint as the first coat, and work fast...don't want it to dry too much. This should cure your problem with the BIN. It's not weather the paint covers or not, it does, but matters whether it looks like it covers uniformly & nothing particularly catches the eye. 

I hope I've helped you out a little.

Peter O


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

chrisn said:


> Not much to think about, you would need to prime and re paint the whole ceiling.


Ayuh...though BIN seals like molten lead (even keeps Kryptonite from affecting Superman), under flat it flashes like Paris Hilton when she hasn't been in the Tabloids for a few weeks

Usually, two coats of premium flat (primer/ceiling, ceiling/ceiling, whatever....as long as it's quality) cover w/o flashing if quality application techniques and quality application tools are used (and there are no unusual circumstances)
A lacking in any one of these can lead to flashing

Not sure which Pittsburgh you used (like any other brand, they have various qualities of product), nor applicator (sleeve), nor nap, nor technique...

In reality, it can take three coats over BIN for the perfect flat

Best Bet:
Always "spot prime w/flatprimer" any "spot primed w/BIN" areas first, for a level playing field on those absolute flat jobs
Use quality coatings, application tools, and techniques
After that, you're on your own as to reason for flashing


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't even know what the paint was. I haven't seen it before. All I read was Pittsburgh and ceiling paint (can't find a picture of the can online). Also used a 3/8 Wooster 50/50 sleeve. I would have liked to spray the BIN for better feathering, but all I had was a can. 

I was a little freaked out when I left Friday evening, but when I returned Saturday morning, things looked better after an overnight dry. After one more coat, three in total and two over the BIN, the results were good and the fly spots were definitely gone. After rolling out the walls the customer was very happy. 

Thanks all for your replies.


----------

